# Cherokee 6 cyl cams



## Flipper (Nov 1, 2001)

Trying to get a problem figured out on a 2000 Cherokee Sport for my employee. Its got high miles but is in great shape and he can't afford much else now.

It has had a remanned motor at somepoint before he got it 3 years ago. Recently it developed a miss which we determined was low compression on #3 cylinder. We broke it down to a hydraulic lifter that had failed. This was caused by the thrust pin setup on the front of the cam failing and the cam walking forward a 1/4 to 1/2 inch. This caused the lobs to wear. 

So we need a new cam. Apparently they are hard to find. Most aftermarket places did not have them and the closest we found was a Jeep Dealer in VA who shipped it to me. 

However the cam we got, while it matches up with lob size, bearing alignment etc, has a different setup for the cam sprocket. The old cam had a large hub and then a spring pin that aligned the sprocket and then was held in with a larger bolt that's head was drilled to accept the pin and spring to tension the cam. The new cam has a smaller hub that is machined for a keyway to align the sprocket and is tapped for a smaller bolt.

The new bolt, pin and spring I ordered was for a 2000 and will fit the old cam. The old sprocket will not fit the new cam. 

So which is right? Was there a chamge? Can I get a different bolt and sprocket that will work with the new cam and still fit the timing chain? Could the motor be different year (why would the bolt be the same then) 

I will take some pictures of the two cams tomorrow.

Jeep Guru's I need your help on this.


----------



## Milwaukee (Dec 28, 2007)

What year reman engine is because they could be different.


----------



## JeepTJ (Nov 4, 2006)

You may want to try posting here: http://www.jeepforum.com/forum/forumdisplay.php?f=19

or here: http://www.naxja.org/forum/forumdisplay.php?f=44

for more info on Jeeps.

Fran


----------



## JeepTJ (Nov 4, 2006)

Flipper, Since you have it apart and it is a 2000 XJ, the '00 heads sometimes crack. Check to see if the head is an 0331 casting. These are the ones that "MAY" crack. You said the engine is remanufactured, so it may not be an '00 engine. You can search my above links about cracked '00 XJ heads.

Fran


----------



## Flipper (Nov 1, 2001)

That is what he was told happened to it and why the remanned was put in. It is a Jasper reman but the paperwork just says it was a longblock for a 2000 it does not give the year of the motor. I did join and post on one of those sites. Maybe someone can identify the cam from a picture. I am on my way down in a bit to take pictures of the cams.


----------



## Flipper (Nov 1, 2001)

New 2000 cam on left. Bad cam out of motor on right. Also a shot of the sprocket and timing chain out of bad motor.


----------



## warrior (Jan 15, 2009)

What's doing did you pass away in July, can't understand why you said you wanted it and then never got back to me buyers beware low life on board


----------

